# Family Guy--Road to Germany



## Trebor (Oct 20, 2008)

did anybody see this episode, last night? I did and I gotta say, I loved it! I think they did a beautiful job with the historical accuracies, and the way they made the aircraft just blew me away. the ME-109s, the Spitfires, and the Avro Lancaster. they didn't look half-assed. they looked like they were the real thing. 

did anybody else like this episode?


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 20, 2008)

I really don't watch it that much. I saw that one. It was funny but there are other less sensative topics then the holocaust that could have been chosen.


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 20, 2008)

I saw it Trebor, but I didn't watch it all. I turned it on something else right after Stewie, Brian, and the other guy met Hitler.

The plane scene was pretty good actually.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 20, 2008)

I wonder if it is on Youtube yet? It will take a few weeks till it airs over here probably.


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 20, 2008)

Watch it here for free...

while your at it check out what else they have:

Hulu - Family Guy: Road to Germany - Watch the full episode now.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 20, 2008)

comiso90 said:


> Watch it here for free...
> 
> while your at it check out what else they have:
> 
> Hulu - Family Guy: Road to Germany - Watch the full episode now.



It wont let me because I do not live in the US!


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 20, 2008)

That sucks... great site with lots of TV and movies straight from the studios not the poorly digitized YouTube stuff..

Maybe u can use an IP address emulator

.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 20, 2008)

Darn! Got the same as Adler. It's not a programme shown in the U.K., shame, as I wouldn't mind seeing the bits described.


----------



## Trebor (Oct 20, 2008)

if you guys want, I downloaded the episode from a torrent. I could take some screenshots and put them up here. would that work for ya?


----------



## Airframes (Oct 20, 2008)

That's very nice of you Trebor! Thanks, I wouldn't mind seeing the aircraft.
Terry.


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 20, 2008)

It was very well done except for the Lancasters on a daylight mission with Spitfires escorting deep into Germany!

The planes and tanks looked cool... someone enjoyed making them.
There were some pretty pointed barbs toward our English friends though..

.


----------



## Trebor (Oct 20, 2008)

16 images in all. no particular order


















































































I do spot one mistake in the episode. they're using late model spitfires. lol


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 20, 2008)

Looks like someone did thier homework though...not bad accuracy for a cartoon...

Those look like Pzkfw III tanks, too.


----------



## Njaco (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks Cosimo! I missed it the other night, working late. The graphics were good. Someone did do their homework.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Oct 20, 2008)

Pretty cool, thanks for the pics, I tried finding the video on youtube, but every video pertaining to this episode is just a stillshot, or a rickroll.


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 20, 2008)

Actually, I cant believe they included the swastika on the tails.


----------



## Heinz (Oct 20, 2008)

Not too shabby. 

Looks like they based the lancs scheme off the late war grand slam lancasters.


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 20, 2008)

Njaco said:


> Thanks Cosimo! I missed it the other night, working late. The graphics were good. Someone did do their homework.



ur welcome.. it's a great site. I watch movies when I'm on the road for free.

More people will hear about it in the coming months.
,


----------



## Trebor (Oct 20, 2008)

you're welcome for the pictures, btw


----------



## Airframes (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks Trebor. I hadn't realised it was a cartoon, so pretty good effort on the part of the production team. Shame that Mk.IX Spits, in very spurious camouflage, were up against '109E's in equally strange cammo! But, what the H**l, it WAS a cartoon!
Thanks again for taking the time to post the pics.
Terry.


----------



## Trebor (Oct 21, 2008)

ha! I KNEW they were MkIX's!!


----------



## Heinz (Oct 21, 2008)

I thought they looked like MkXVIc's to me, with a Bob early 41 paint scheme


----------



## Graeme (Oct 21, 2008)

Images from the previous page remind me of the work by French artist Francis Bergese...


----------



## Heinz (Oct 21, 2008)

I have his complete book of Biggles and the Battle of Britain and part two the Bombing of Germany.

I have re read it so many times, the art work is stunning.

Never found anymore unfortunately it was a fluke christmas present from my mother, she just found it in a discount book shop.


----------



## Njaco (Oct 21, 2008)

ahhhh, back in the days when effort was put into drawing comics. I remember my dad had a comic from the 50s or so, B/W line drawing, was absolutely awesome. One story was about a bunch of GIs trying to take a farmhouse in Italy. Can't remember the name. Great work.


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 21, 2008)

Stuart Ng Books - Foreign Imports - French Albums Imported Art Books


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 23, 2008)

Thought this might be kind of fun to do  

Compare it to one of the images Trebor posted:





And of course, I don't have smoking buildings and a bunch of tanks and stuff all over, but you get the idea...LOL


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 23, 2008)

as a big fan of family guy I find this very cool! I can't wait to see it when they screen the episodes in Australia


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 23, 2008)

This episode was great, I loved it.... I noticed the swasticas as well... I liked it when Mort was trying to act like a Priest, a Jewish Priest.....


----------



## Becca (Oct 23, 2008)

Have y'all tried watching the episodes on Fox.com?? I LOVE Hulu!


----------



## evangilder (Oct 23, 2008)

That was a great episode. They seemed to poke fun at about everyone too. Mort playing the priest was hilarious. Stewie signing up for the RAF cracked me up too.


----------



## Njaco (Oct 23, 2008)

> Stewie signing up for the RAF cracked me up too.



That had me laughing as well!


----------



## Trebor (Oct 23, 2008)

what had me laughing was the McCain/Palin button on Stewie's uniform. seems Seth Macfarlane is going for Obama! XD


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 23, 2008)

Seems most of stupid hollywood is going for Obama. It's almost like your an outcast if your a republican in hollywood....................and not gay


----------

